# FWC Shore Bound Fishing License Update



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I got checked twice yesterday while fishing in two different spots separated by a good amount of distance in the Tampa Bay area. You'll find this interesting to read. 

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11392/fwc-shore-bound-license-update/


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I knew about this since earlier in September. This shore-bound license is included if you buy the full fishing license (either fresh or salt, or the combo). I wonder what licenses they will require you to have next?

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

I got my non resident saltwater licence back in march. Do I need to get anything else to go with it,or is this shorbound licence for residents?


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

No, I don't believe you need anything else. 

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I got my non resident saltwater licence back in march. Do I need to get anything else to go with it,or is this shorbound licence for residents? 
Your fine your license covers all saltrwater fishing from water or land.
Back in August,people fishing from land(surf) or piers who were exempt from a license had to get a $9 shorebound license.If Fla didn't inact the fee,the feds would have made us join the National Saltwater Angler Registry which would get the money instead of Fla keeping it.
At the request of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC), the Florida Legislature passed the new license requirement to head off a federal license requirement that will go into effect Jan. 1, 2010, and will have a $15-$25 fee beginning in 2011. Florida's new shoreline license exempts this state's anglers from the federal license requirement.


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

I met 2 fishermen at the creek today. I realized they did not know Florida slot size when they questioned why I was tossing small sheepies and snappers back. They are from NY and I told them about fishing license,the slot size and bag limits for drum, redfish, sheepshead and mangrove snappers. One guy asked me who was going to know what they caught?

Let's see, the friendly guy in the white pickup with the FWC seal that stopped to chat with us several times and keeps asking what are you catching?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

One nice thing about being retired Army...Florida Gold Sportsman License...$20.00!


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't intend to start a political debate, nor do I want to start one. However, is it just me, or is the federal government trying to get too close?

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Somebody has got to pay.


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if you need one of these licenses at Sebastiam Inlet S.P.?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, you need one at Sebastian. You do not need them at piers that you pay admission for the pier itself.


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

emanuel said:


> Yes, you need one at Sebastian. You do not need them at piers that you pay admission for the pier itself.


OK thanks...so does that mean you don't need one at the Skyway pier.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure all the places you pay a fee to fish at such as the Skyway and Big Pier 60 you don't need the shore license.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That is correct.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

*lic questions..*



BentHook said:


> I got my non resident saltwater licence back in march. Do I need to get anything else to go with it,or is this shorbound licence for residents?
> Your fine your license covers all saltrwater fishing from water or land.
> Back in August,people fishing from land(surf) or piers who were exempt from a license had to get a $9 shorebound license.If Fla didn't inact the fee,the feds would have made us join the National Saltwater Angler Registry which would get the money instead of Fla keeping it.
> At the request of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC), the Florida Legislature passed the new license requirement to head off a federal license requirement that will go into effect Jan. 1, 2010, and will have a $15-$25 fee beginning in 2011. Florida's new shoreline license exempts this state's anglers from the federal license requirement.


 i come down in mar each yr and buy a salt water lic. from what i read then i do not need the new added lic.. ?????? secondly.. we fish the surf off the beac h of our condo at indian rocks.. as well as the piers.. do my grand kids age 16 and 13 need a non resident lic also or are student non resident exempt...i know it is not needed on the piers we fish but just want to be sure about the surf..
thanks for any help you can give..
terry


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'll give the FWC a call in the morning and post the information.
Now,you have to take this cold weather back as it's getting to 25º here in Jax. and 29º in Melbourne and 32º in Miami.
The worst part of the cold is there will be a lot of dead floating snook for the next 5 days.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

BentHook said:


> I'll give the FWC a call in the morning and post the information.
> Now,you have to take this cold weather back as it's getting to 25º here in Jax. and 29º in Melbourne and 32º in Miami.
> The worst part of the cold is there will be a lot of dead floating snook for the next 5 days.


that is shorts and flip flop weather up here lol..ice fishing on our ontario lakes is just getting underway , and steelhead fishing in the rivers that flow into the great lakes is going strong.. but in many places deep snow and well below 0 temps makes for a dedicated bunch of anglers.. i used to fish all winter standing hip deep in flowing streams, but now shut it down as i am 64 and the old bones cannot take the cold.. love getting to fl in mar and fish both the surf and piers in the st petes area....


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Nonresident Saltwater Fishing Licenses
Nonresident Annual Saltwater Fishing
$47.00

Nonresident 3-Day Saltwater Fishing
$17.00

Nonresident 7-Day Saltwater Fishing
$30.00

I was also told that if your under 16 years of age you do not need a license.
If you plan on keeping lobster or snook you have to get a $2 permit,a tarpon tag is $51.50
When you do get down here pick up the latest copy of regulations.They seem to change overnight.Some of the changes right now are with grouper,sharks and snapper.Amberjack and sea bass are right around the corner.
FWC number 1-850-488-4676
http://myfwc.com/Fishing/Index.htm


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

BentHook said:


> Nonresident Saltwater Fishing Licenses
> Nonresident Annual Saltwater Fishing
> $47.00
> 
> ...


thanks so much for the quick replies benthook...i fish there as i do here in ont. and release 99% of the fish i catch.. if it is badly hooked or i cannot revive we keep it....last yr down there kept a few macks for a couple in our building who aske dif we might catc one for their supper lol.... other than thta we try and release evrything...anyhow for couple more months will sit and wait patiently until my return to fl and 3 weeks of sunshine and WARM weather lol..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Benthook--Nice work there on replying to his post. 

I was too busy today to hit the FWC's website and look that up for him. I just got off work and was gonna look it up and you beat me to it.

Thanks for saving me the trouble.

These forums rock.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

you local guys sharing information and methods to us out state and out of country vacationers are sure appreciated....it saves us time so that we can fish, instead of running all over wasting precious days trying to learn on our own...just wanted you and all your local pals on here and other sites to know it is appreciated, by this ole guy at least.. thankyou guys as march draws closer i will be picking your brains as much as i can..
terry


SnookMook said:


> Benthook--Nice work there on replying to his post.
> 
> I was too busy today to hit the FWC's website and look that up for him. I just got off work and was gonna look it up and you beat me to it.
> 
> ...


----------

